# Is spam good for putting on size



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi guys just wondering a guy down the gym was saying spam is really good for putting on size, i've looked at the food stats but was thinking that spam is very high in fats.i have posted the stats of the web site underneth any advise is welcome




*per*<NOBR>*100g:*</NOBR>
​




*per**200g*<NOBR>*can:*</NOBR>
​
*per**340g*<NOBR>*can:*</NOBR><NOBR>*Energy*</NOBR>

<NOBR>1196kj/

289kcal</NOBR>2392kj/

578kcal4066kj/

983kcal<NOBR>*Protein*</NOBR><NOBR>14.5g</NOBR>29.0g49.3g<NOBR>*Carbo-hydrate*</NOBR><NOBR>3.2g</NOBR>6.4g10.9g<NOBR>of which sugars</NOBR><NOBR>1.3g</NOBR>2.6g4.4g<NOBR>*Fat*</NOBR><NOBR>24.2g</NOBR>48.4g82.3g<NOBR>of which saturates</NOBR><NOBR>10.3g</NOBR>20.6g35.0g<NOBR>*Fibre*</NOBR><NOBR>0g</NOBR>0g0g<NOBR>*Sodium*</NOBR><NOBR>1.2g</NOBR>2.4g4.1g

thanks guys


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I wouldnt have thought so mate isnt it heavily processed?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

no mate no great alot of saturated fat in there and to be honest not a huge amount of protien


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Cheers guys is the anything simular that is quite cheap and not time consuming to eat which will help me to put size on.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

doner kebabs??

seriously, if you need to eat quick out of tins look at the flavoured mackerel stuff.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tuna


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Cheers guys looks like its the mackeral and tuna its just that i'm changing jobs soon and i dont think i'm going to have as much time to prepair food so just looking for some quick and easy ways of keeping it up.thanks again for the info.:love:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

From viewing your attached 'nutritional guide' it is evident that Spam should be avoided.

You would need, by going off the attachement, 340grams of the stuff just to get enough protein to grow!


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

BADBOYJTS said:


> Hi guys just wondering a guy down the gym was saying spam is really good for putting on size, i've looked at the food stats but was thinking that spam is very high in fats.i have posted the stats of the web site underneth any advise is welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know it puts size on dogs my mate feeds it to his staff.but no good for us lot mate but i do like that stuff now and again it tastes good.


----------

